# First time Deer.. Interesting results



## skinnerc06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Threw on 2 small pieces of a venison backstrap with a slab or ribs .  Started raining so i took everything off after 4 hours and finished in oven.. I was surprised to see the deer take on the smoke so well.  Check the pics.  Newbies wondering what we mean by smoke ring, check this out.

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=IMG_1204.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 15, 2007)

umm...great lookindeer- but shouldn't those things have bikini bottoms on ???


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 15, 2007)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great looking loin.  Do you cover with bacon or anything for moisture?


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone gets a deer this year don't use the ribs for ground, do a smoke of the two racks!  We've done this 4 or 5 times now...they are excellent!


----------



## chrish (Aug 15, 2007)

Deer meat does take on smoke really well,  nice job


----------



## msmith (Aug 15, 2007)

Skinner damn good smoke ring.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 15, 2007)

Now thats a smoke ring! Good Job!!


----------



## linescum (Aug 15, 2007)

i did a 12# hind quarter that had a 2" smoke ring on it. it was in the smoker for 13 hours.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 15, 2007)

ROLF Gypsy - I thought I was looking at can can dancers!

Great smoke ring Skinner - very interesting photo!


----------

